# HO HO HO Physio...g...n..o I give up...



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Been checking over your list Peter...and I believe that you've been a good boy this year. You've given me a lot of options, and a lot to work with...I think I can find plenty of goodies in my sack that you can enjoy. And as much as it looks like smoking a pipe by the fireplace would be enjoyable...could you please make sure there isn't a fire still burning when I come sliding down your chimney. I prefer to keep my burns to a minimum this year. Looking forward to making your Christmas a good one Peter...now comes the anticipation. HO HO HO


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

lol... Don't worry, I'll make sure to stamp out any fire before I go to bed this year! Please remember to take a second & sample some of the libations I leave out. Don't over do it though, we don't want any accidents with the sleigh this year p


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Ho Ho Ho due to cheap elf labor I already have some nice gifts for you. I may take the reindeer out for a practice run and pass over CO...reindeer have to stay in shape somehow its a nice little trip to head down from up north here and it'll get them in shape for the Christmas Eve run. So be ready, your package might be hitting earlier than you expected...


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Ho Ho Ho it's Christmas come early for you Peter. Here's a configuration of numbers, maybe it'll make more sense to you than it does to me:

0307 0020 0001 7221 3257


Merry Christmas


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Wow... Can't wait to see what lands here!!! I might need to borrow some of that cheap elf labor to help me finish shopping for my family. I hope your trip down through MN is a smooth one


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks Santa!!! Your package hit here yesterday... Now the waiting begins. p


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!

I woke this morning to my very first white Christmas!!! It has been a great morning with presents & cooked breakfast with my girlfriend. On my way out the door now to visit family, but I wanted to write & say a big thank you to my SPS... Pictures to follow, but I was blown away by the generous selection!

6 tins - Including 3 Esoterica blends I have yet to try
Two bundles of the fluffiest pipe cleaners I've ever seen
A giant MM freehand cob with it's very own plaque 

Definitely made my Christmas a great one! Thanks again!!!


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

A picture as promised...










Trying to think who my generous SPS was & the street address points me to someone who might live out in the boonies... Was it you Savvy???


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

physiognomy said:


> A picture as promised...
> 
> Trying to think who my generous SPS was & the street address points me to someone who might live out in the boonies... Was it you Savvy???


Sweet new stash Peter. Very deserving and nicely played.:tu


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

It most certainly could have been me Peter...but stop trying to guess haha. Enjoy :tu


----------

